# trawlers RICHELIEU and PAUL CORBIN



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

I search informations on the 56 meters side trawlers, sister ships :

RICHELIEU

PAUL CORBIN

built 1959 by Seebeckwerft, Bremerhaven


Thanks 


Pierre


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

I believe she was sold to owner of Tarente, Italy, and renamed « Oceanica Prima » 

Pierre


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

If you saw a trawler or ex trawler being like this photo, maybe she was the ex " Richelieu " or "Paul Corbin ".

I search what became these trawlers after they leaved Boulogne-sur-mer, in the sixties.

Thanks if you have informations

Pierre


----------

